# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Fish or toy

## Gloup-Gloup

Some time ago ( 3 years ) I saw in a toy store a little box witch is was wright make your own fish or bring fish to a live ..... and on that time I was sure it was not true ( stupid trap ) how you can keep eggs of fish alive for more than one month but today I am not sure it was a trap do somebody buy this box or saw this little box or were we can buy this little box I am curious to see if it's a trap

Ps : I know we can keep some eggs for more than a years but for a commercial sale you have to be sure it will be alive for more of that and I am just curious to know ...

Salut
Marc P.
Gloup-Gloup

----------

